# New Ornament...



## Brucio (20 Sep 2007)

I've just finished a new "ornament".
It's a little trinket box that looks like an old medieval casket.





But of course, this is no ordinary little box.




It is another puzzle box....
All the lion's heads (8 of them) have to be moved to open the lid.
If you like this sort of thing, have a look....
Bruce


----------



## Gill (21 Sep 2007)

That's really cool, Bruce 8) .

Where did you get the lions' heads and how is your project finished? It seems to have a rather attractive dappling but it's a bit difficult to tell from the photographs.

Gill


----------



## Brucio (21 Sep 2007)

Thanks Gill,
The lid, base and fretwork was painted with "Iron Gate Black" paint. When painted on wood, it dries to somewhere between matt and gloss. The rest of the wood was treated to some teak oil that seemed to make the wood look better than just plain wood.
The lion head came from a picture of a fountain somewhere in Rome. There's water flowing from the mouth, so I had to remove that...
This is not a tiny box-because the front lock is quite intricate, the smallest size I could make the box is 6" x 4".
Even without the puzzle aspect, it looks quite nice...
Well, I think so anyway.
Bruce


----------



## Fecn (21 Sep 2007)

Looks good Brucio - Any chance you could post some slightly bigger pictures so we can see some more of the details.


----------



## Brucio (21 Sep 2007)

Let's see if I can get some bigger pictures on...











Although these pictures are on my server, they're not actually part of the website, so I don't know if they will appear...
Bruce


----------



## Gill (21 Sep 2007)

Hi Bruce

Many thanks for your endeavours posting the pictures. I've amended your links so that the pictures show, and I've deleted the posts where the urls didn't work.

The code which worked was:

```
http://homepage.ntlworld.com/bruce.viney/Medieval%20Casket%20shut.jpg
http://homepage.ntlworld.com/bruce.viney/Medieval%20Casket%20open.jpg
```

The larger pictures are great  !


----------



## Brucio (21 Sep 2007)

Thanks Gill.
That's great. now I know how to put bigger pictures on (include the %20)...
The original pictures are five times bigger than these; about five or six meg in size!
I thought that would be too big for this forum, so I cut them down to about the same size as your "Stalemate" pictures.
I really have to do a bit more reading, and less thinking...
Bruce


----------



## JackL (21 Sep 2007)

Superb Bruce - would that I had your talent I might then at least be able to make something simple.

Jack


----------

